
Twitter drops following requirement for DMs on Verified Accounts - ssclafani
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2011/07/04/twitter-drops-following-requirement-for-direct-messages-on-verified-accounts/
======
Mystalic
This has been an available feature for Twitter Business accounts since May
2010 - [http://mashable.com/2010/05/10/twitter-business-center-
toolk...](http://mashable.com/2010/05/10/twitter-business-center-toolkit/)

------
calbear81
Is it still the case that if you follow someone and they DM you but if they're
not following you, you cannot send a DM back? Seems like it should always be
the case where if someone initiates a DM with you, you can respond even if
they're not following you since they've implicitly granted permission for the
communication by reaching out first.

------
tobylane
Well that's the wrong way around. Verified people should be able to DM anyone,
and they should have the option for DMs to either be from followees, and
verified, but not everyone.

Awful site, the signup/login covers half the story without a x button.

~~~
RyanKearney
Ah no, not quite. Verified accounts usually have many more followers than
people they're following. People such as a celebrity don't have time to sit
there and follow every single one of their fans. A verified account can pretty
much DM anyone they want to because the person they want to DM is more than
likely already following them. There are times when your average Joe just
wants to send a private message to someone but can't because that public
figure is not following them back.

~~~
tobylane
Then the celebs will be unhappy. A ploy by Twitter now that the celebs are
logged in.. just as Google+ launches. Google should buy some celebrities
favour.

~~~
RyanKearney
Why would they be unhappy? Did you read the article? It's an option for the
verified account holder.

